# How fast can you kill it?



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

As Tbolt users we are all trying to get the best battery life we can.
Anyone else been sadistic and seen how fast they can drain it? :tongue3:
I haven't done the full 100% to 0% but have accomplished some pretty fast times going from 50 to 0%.
I'll try to remember to get a screen shot next time.
I'd bet someone could get this to drain in under an hour.....


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Power down, power up x20 under an hour

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

OC'ed to 1920 and run Quadrants while downloading a 10GB file on 4G with screen brightness on full. Should do it in a couple minutes.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

Try to kill it?????

I try to kill it every time I turn LTE on..... Lasts like 2hrs TOPS if I am downloading and watching youtube.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> OC'ed to 1920 and run Quadrants while downloading a 10GB file on 4G with screen brightness on full. Should do it in a couple minutes.


Haha and destroy your phone in the process


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> OC'ed to 1920 and run Quadrants while downloading a 10GB file on 4G with screen brightness on full. Should do it in a couple minutes.


Ha! good one! now lets see the usage screen shot


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"schrochem said:


> Ha! good one! now lets see the usage screen shot


Will try this tomorrow =P


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is as senseless as doing a burnout until your tires explode.... but possibly just as entertaining too!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

keep the flashlight on high, while streaming music, and browsing online


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

netflix on 4g chugs battery, i bet it would be dead in 2 hrs.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> This is as senseless as doing a burnout until your tires explode.... but possibly just as entertaining too!


I'd say that about sums it up


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's my pathetic try. 3 hours. Just turned on bluetooth and gps, used 4G, then streamed a 15min youtube video over and over.....I forgot to turn power save off so my slope at the end wasn't so great 

View attachment 3538


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Just run a custom kernel, always seems to kill my battery a whole lot faster than stock.

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I have done about 3 hours with the extended battery doing nothing but playing drag racing. LTE was turned on as well.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I bet I can kill mine in a little over an hour playing gun bros. Actually ill try that now! Post back when its dead...ish...

Edit: got bored after 30 minutes...down 30% tho...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

Id have to go back to sense... just got over 24 hours on stock battery overclocked to 1.4ghz on cm7... usually im charging it while im at work so im confident i have enough juice if i need to look something up during a code rescue. Our computers take a few minutes to login to if i hadnt logged in there before.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

schrochem said:


> Here's my pathetic try. 3 hours. Just turned on bluetooth and gps, used 4G, then streamed a 15min youtube video over and over.....I forgot to turn power save off so my slope at the end wasn't so great
> 
> View attachment 5167


Lol wow! And that was with wifi on.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I had wifi on but wasn't using it. I was using 4g. In the past I had noticed battery drain when I left it on. Essentially I just went to quick settings and turned everything on. I'm Bamf forever 1.07 and left the governor at on demand and the cpu settings as normal. So if I want to watch a full length film on a fully bright screen I'm good to go


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wifi teather flashlight 4g full screen brightness netflix gps skype trillian Gtalk dead 25 min lol


----------

